# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  RAVVEDIMENTO CODICI 1793 e 1795

## SAVINI

Buongiorno, qualcuno mi saprebbe dare indicazioni su come fare per ravvedere le imposte scadute il 20 agosto 2013 di un contribuente che nel 2012 a aderito al regime fiscale di vantaggio (codici 1793 e 1795)? Secondo me (ma non ho trovato conferma da nessuna parte), il codice per la sanzione dovrebbe essere il 8913 e 1992 per gli interessi, ma nel compilare il modello F24 mi si chiede anche il mese e non so cosa indicare.
Grazie a tutti per la collaborazione.

----------


## FrancescoVir

i codici sono giusti.
Se non ha fatto rateizzazioni, per il codice 8913 nel campo mese (quando non richiesto) va indicato 12.

----------

